# Backup DHCP server



## balanga (Jul 24, 2018)

How would I go about setting up a backup DHCP server?

Should it be on a different subnet to the primary and how would I switch between them?


----------



## usdmatt (Jul 24, 2018)

The most simple solution is to just put both servers on the same network, each with half the available addresses in their pool. Of course you do have to be careful if you have more than {pool-size / 2} dhcp clients on the network and one of your servers responds quicker, causing it to get the majority of the leases.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2018)

https://kb.isc.org/article/AA-00502/0/A-Basic-Guide-to-Configuring-DHCP-Failover.html


----------

